# Mo's hole in the wall



## bfotk (Aug 26, 2020)

We often close off the front gate to our Tucson property and let the horses (three of them) play in the yard, so to speak.  There's an acre for them, minus structures.  One structure includes the feed room which has its own gate.

Yesterday young Mo (the Welsh Cobb-Morgan cross) apparently felt hungry, not that there's a scarcity of stuff to munch on in the yard, and butted his head through an exterior wall of the feed room.  At least that's what we assume.  He's a newbie and neither of the the other horses attacked the wall over the course of various years of opportunities.  How he found the space between studs is anyone's guess.

My wife spotted him with his head through the hole.  Sure, it's circumstantial, but he's showed creativity before.

Here are a couple of pics.  First the hole.







Now the head that was responsible.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Aug 26, 2020)

Are there horns hidden under his fly mask?    That's behavior I would expect from a goat - not a horse!   

And - Welcome!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Aug 26, 2020)

Welcome to BYH , lol...great introduction pictures   ...keep them coming, we love photos


----------



## thistlebloom (Aug 26, 2020)

Welcome! He's a cute little guy.
I'll give him the benefit of the doubt and guess he was really after the wrenches so he could fix something.


----------



## Baymule (Sep 4, 2020)

Don't you love a smart horse? Mine got into the feed room, opened and scattered a brand new box of 4" deck screws, tore open feed bags, scattered feed, hay and tools all over the place, pooped in there even. They had quite the party. I went out to feed and found their mess. Nobody had colic, looked sick or was dead, but they didn't get any supper that night!


----------



## Mini Horses (Sep 4, 2020)

That's amazing.  I've had them jump, open, go thru or under but so far, no remodeling from them.   He sure doesn't look underfed BUT, that hay looks really good, you have no pastures in that area of the country and hey, he couldn't help himself -- the smell was just too much!    😁 

Would have been interest to have seen that in action.  🤔

Welcome to the group!


----------



## Bunnylady (Sep 4, 2020)

I've seen goats  knock their heads against walls or fence posts, apparently just for the fun of it, but never a horse. I'm thinking it more likely that the hole started with a misdirected kick or an attempt to scratch an itch, which then just had to be investigated further!


----------



## Kusanar (Sep 18, 2020)

I had the same thing happen once, horse had a hole in the side of the barn where he was eating. We just dropped a sheet of plywood over the inside of the wall between the wall and the hay to keep him out of his buffet. And that was a plywood wall that they made a hole in too....


----------



## Mini Horses (Sep 18, 2020)

Looking at the picture, you can see a "weak" spot as there is a short cut vertical board between studs.  That not only created a smell point but, an easy hit!


----------



## WeegMisty (Sep 19, 2020)

Baymule said:


> Don't you love a smart horse? Mine got into the feed room, opened and scattered a brand new box of 4" deck screws, tore open feed bags, scattered feed, hay and tools all over the place, pooped in there even. They had quite the party. I went out to feed and found their mess. Nobody had colic, looked sick or was dead, but they didn't get any supper that night!


That has happened to use way to many times! Our Fyord will open gates fi they aren't lacked nice an tight, and be will but right through a door that isn't shut all the way. Ounce he ate half a barrel of grain, lead the other 4 horses in after him, and almost broke a sale they nocked over while they were therein over the VERY large stack of hay bales in the feed room! No breakfast, no supper! 🤣


----------

